# KindleBoarders in San Diego Area--Meetup in February? : )



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

So, does anyone in the San Diego area want to get together in February?

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

C'mon, I know we have people in the San Diego area. Doesn't anyone want to meet? <checks underarms, sniffs> 

We're staying at a cute condo in Mission Beach. Come down and we'll meet at the amusement park and ride the 1925 roller coaster, the Giant Dipper!









Or I can drive somewhere.

Betsy


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't live in San Diego - about 2 hours drive east. Depending on day and time, I might be able to join the group. (Hope that there is a group!)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sem, 

Where are you?  Anza-Borrego area?

Betsy


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

No, I live in El Centro, work in Brawley. The Imperial Valley. Off I-8 on the way to Yuma, AZ.

You are welcome to call me Susan, the S in SEM!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ahhh.  Have driven through that area, a few years we've driven out to San Diego.  My husband had to go to the emergency room in Yuma once during the trip out.

Hope we can meet you, Susan!  (My middle name!  )

Betsy


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Bumping this to first page. 

There MUST be Kindle folks in San Diego. Are we not friendly enough? (sniff). Betsy, is there a way to search members and ferret out the SD members? We could PM them with a personal invite.

Come on San Diego folks - we want to have a meet!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I know we've had other people post from San Diego, Susan!  We could do a KB Google search for San Diego, but I'm afraid most of the posts would be mine talking about how wonderful it is in San Diego.


(I'll add that we've also birded the Salton Sea, not too far from you!)

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bumping this again....sure would like to meet up with someone while I'm in San Diego....

Betsy


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

I found one other person when I googled - a dermatologist. I sent him an invite but he didn't answer. He is a brand new member and hadn't even posted yet - I think I scared him off! I'm still up for it depending on the day, time, and place. Just can't believe that no one else is interested. Let's keep bumping, maybe someone will take pity on us!

Susan


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> (I'll add that we've also birded the Salton Sea, not too far from you!)
> Betsy


Betsy, We lived in Imperial (just South of the Salton Sea) for 4 years. Thank GOodness we moevd here to TX 5 years ago.. that was the worst palce I have EVER lived.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

But the birding is good!  Too bad you moved, though, we could meet up!

Betsy


----------



## corky1234 (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey, I'm close to San Diego..........a little N. E. - Escondido- But I'm game for a meetup.  Where and when??


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

All those Southern Californians don't mind driving forever to get a cup of coffee, don't know why you are not getting more folks.  If we weren't using all our funds for another project I'd go visit my brother just to meet-up


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

corky1234 said:


> Hey, I'm close to San Diego..........a little N. E. - Escondido- But I'm game for a meetup. Where and when??


Corky--We're going to be in SD for the month of February with very few commitments at this point, so I'm game for anything. What times/dates work best for you? We head up to Escondido way occasionally, so I'm sure we can work something out!

I'd love to have few people, so we'll leave it generally open for now, but there's no harm in exploring possibilities at this point. I'm also game to have more than one meetup if it means I get to meet more people. 

OK, now I have two possibilities, Susan and Corky! Any one else?

Betsy


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Corky - Great to hear from you. I work full time so Saturday is best for me. I'll look at my schedule and see which Saturdays are open. If need be, I can score a day off during the week but it is better on Sat. I can do Escondido or San Diego. How about the Escondido Library?

Looking forward to seeing at least two other kindlers!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cool, a Saturday in Escondido works well.  There used to be a nice fabric store in Escondido....  and I think I've been in the library there.

Betsy


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

I live in San Diego.  La Mesa, actually.  Would love to meet other Kindlers.

Kathy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay, another San Diegan!!!  Party!

OK, we have:
Betsy in Mission Beach
Kathy in La Mesa
Susan in El Centro
Corky in Escondido.

So far, Saturday is probably best for those working. Possibly in Escondido, though location not set yet.
So that makes it the 6th, 13th or 20th.  (27th is out for me as we're visiting friends near Palm Springs.)  I can make any of those as far as I know right now.

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Betsy,
Looks like a plan.

I spent some time with the Marines in the late Seventies and visited SD a lot.
And again in the late 90s in LaJolla doing a prop for SAIC.
Always thought it was beautiful out there.

Some people have said that Beirut, Lebanon used to be the most perfect place on earth (climate-wise).
And that SD was the second-most (except for June gloom).

Just sayin.......


----------



## corky1234 (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow, looks like we've got a party started    I work for the City and the Library is one of my departments so I called them and we could have the Board Room on the 2nd or 3rd Saturday in Feb. for as many hours as we wanted between 10 a.m. and 5 p.m. ($10 charge but I'd treat).

Of course there are Starbucks galore, and probably other options if we just think about it.


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm in El Cajon, which is close to Kathy in La Mesa--I'm game for an SD area meet-up


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

If it's Saturday.  I can do it on the 13th or the 20th.  I have a seminar I need to attend the weekend of the 6th.  You can come to my house! I have a small (but cozy) house that is always open to Kindlers. A little tea or coffee.  A little brunch.  Whatever people are up to.  This would be really fun.

Yogini


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I wanna come!  Of course the $1000 plane ticket is a bit of a hinderance... 
Enjoy San Digeo! It will always be my other home! Belmont Park, where the Little Dipper Coaster lives, is a great park! There is a great patio bar called Canes, although it can be cold, but they have a great view of the ocean and the bar tenders know their drinks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Party! Party!

Okay, we've narrowed it down to the 13th or 20th.
Location still to be determined...
Escondido Library, yogini's house (La Mesa), Belmont Park or "our" condo (we could have a hot tub party. ) in Mission Beach

Betsy in Mission Beach
Kathy in La Mesa (the 6th isn't good for Kathy)
Susan in El Centro
Corky in Escondido.
GibsonGirl in El Cajon
MAGreen  Have you looked at Southwest's fares? We're flying for $362/pp round trip....still a lot for a meetup .

Planning the party now!









Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy. . . .if I recall correctly, MAGreen is on Okinawa. . .don't think Southwest flies there. 

You all should make sure Harvey lists this in the meet up thread. . . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Really?  Somehow I missed that!  Oh, well...sorry MA!

I was going to wait until we had the date and location settled for asking Harvey to list it, or do we list tentative meetups in Harvey's list, too (I've never really looked at it)?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

What Harvey usually puts in is what basic info there is plus a link to the relevant thread. . . . .it helps people who want to keep up be able to find the thread when it's slipped down a page. . . . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I looked at the thread and he does post info about meetups that aren't "set" yet, so I PM'd him the thread link and asked him to add it as a work in progress, thanks!  Didn't know he added them before they were finalized.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think, if you ask, he'll add it as soon as there's a thread about it. . . . . .

By which I mean, he doesn't go looking for the threads but always adds them as soon as alerted to their existence.  There's not any _vetting_ process or anything!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

It's in the Meet-Up sticky now... wish I was in San Diego!


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow - the party grew while I wasn't lookin'!

I would prefer the 20th, if possible but can juggle things around for the 13th. Name the place and I will find it. I'll leave early 'cause I get lost - a lot!

I'm NOT going to miss a kindle party - I have been so jealous of the others!


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Count me in!  I just found this and can't wait to meet up.  I live in Murrieta, which is about 1 hour north of San Diego and only 30 minutes from Escondido.  My daughter will be in town the weekend of the 14th, so the 20th works best for me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Party! Party!

*Date*: It looks like the 20th is working better for some folks. Shall we call it the 20th?
*Location *still to be determined, but Escondido seems to work for most...
Possibilities: Escondido Library, yogini's house (La Mesa), Belmont Park or "our" condo (we could have a hot tub party. ) in Mission Beach

Betsy in Mission Beach +1 (any dates work)
Kathy (yogini) in La Mesa (the 6th isn't good for Kathy, 20th works)
Susan (sem) +1 in El Centro (prefers the 20th)
Corky in Escondido.
GibsonGirl in El Cajon
VG in Murrieta (13th not good)
Pencepon

Tentative total: 9

Harvey, can't you arrange a business trip to San Diego?   

Betsy


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

The 20th works for me.  If it's Escondido, can we bring food in?  My home is open for the get together but Escondido is great as well.  Where ever it is, I'll be there.  I'm getting excited.  My first Kindle meetup.  I'm used to telling people about the Kindle, I bought one for my niece, and I've steered a few people at work away from others by explaining all the benefits of going with a Kindle.  But this will be my first time with other Kindlers.

Kathy


----------



## Pencepon (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm in San Diego, and I'd love to meet fellow Kindle lovers. What time of day will it be?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to the party, Pencepon!  Can you do the 20th?  Any preferences for location?  I'll add you to the list!

We haven't narrowed down the time quite yet....I'm thinking mid-day?  What does everyone else think?  And the question of whether there can be food is a good one!

Betsy


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Mid-day works for me. Food is always good! If we use the library meeting room, they usually allow food. I am up for anywhere. I have a good friend in Escondido. She doesn't have a Kindle but she is a book person and maybe we could enable her! Would it be OK to invite her? I am really looking forward to this!

Harvey - I second the idea of a business trip to SD!

Susan


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Anytime on Saturday is good for me and I'd love to bring food too.  Can't wait to actually put faces and voices with avatars!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sem said:


> Mid-day works for me. Food is always good! If we use the library meeting room, they usually allow food. I am up for anywhere. I have a good friend in Escondido. She doesn't have a Kindle but she is a book person and maybe we could enable her! Would it be OK to invite her? I am really looking forward to this!
> 
> Harvey - I second the idea of a business trip to SD!
> 
> Susan


I don't see any reason why your friend couldn't come, we'd love to convert someone! My husband will probably be along lurking somewhere in the library. Although if there's food we'll have a hard time keeping him away!

Betsy


----------



## Pencepon (Nov 14, 2008)

The 20th is fine, but the farther past noon the better for me. I spend every Saturday morning going to yard sales in Escondido, but I'd need to go home (Penasquitos) to de-scum myself and collect food, if we're doing a potluck type of gathering.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh Betsy, please tell your husband he's welcome to join us - I'm sure everyone would love to meet him too!


----------



## corky1234 (Jun 12, 2009)

I'll check on Monday about food in the library, I'm sure it will be fine. Let me know as soon as we decide if it's a go _at_ the library so I can reserve it for sure. Looks like a great group we're getting together where ever we meet


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, based on the comments so far, I think we should call the date and location.

*Feb 20th, Escondido library for sure.
*
As for time---whaddya think? 1 PM or 2 PM? Pencepon didn't want it too close to noon, Susan needs to get there from El Centro, and truthfully, my husband is not a morning person . Pencepon, is 1 PM too close to noon?

Recap of attendees:
Betsy in Mission Beach +1 (any dates work)
Kathy (yogini) in La Mesa (the 6th isn't good for Kathy, 20th works)
Susan (sem) +1 in El Centro (prefers the 20th)
Corky in Escondido.
GibsonGirl in El Cajon
VG in Murrieta (13th not good)
Pencepon (20th works, the farther past noon, the better.)

Betsy


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Yea, plans are coming rogether. 1 or 2 works for me, whatever is best for Pencepon. Are we planning to potluck? Thinking about this is almost as much fun as waiting for my kindle stuff or my new keurig kcup flavors. Little things make me happy!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, I'm really looking forward to it!  As for potluck, I guess we'll know that part for sure tomorrow after Corky checks with the library.  I can supply paper goods if we go potluck and something simple like chips and dip (love guacamole).  Should everyone be responsible for their own beverages?  That way people will have what they like.  (For example, I would bring a couple cans of Diet Coke.  )

I've already found a quilt shop in Escondido that I've never been to, and we want to visit the Mini dealer in Escondido, we'll make a day of it!

Betsy


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a pretty good chicken salad recipe I could make - anyone allergic to almonds?  I'll bring bread with it, and also endive for people who may want something lighter.


----------



## Pencepon (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks, everybody, 2:00 would be better for me. However, I could make it by 1:00 if the later time is a problem for anyone.


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm happy to bring food as well.  Baking is my true love, but I make a pretty mean potato salad too 

Trying to convince my Mom to buy her Kindle before the meet-up so she can join us


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

gibsongirl said:


> I'm happy to bring food as well. Baking is my true love, but I make a pretty mean potato salad too
> 
> Trying to convince my Mom to buy her Kindle before the meet-up so she can join us


Even as a pending Kindler, she can join us! (But don't tell her that if you can use the meetup to convince her to take the leap!)

Betsy


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

Yes, for now I am giving her the impression that she needs to get the Kindle _before_ our meet-up. I have her most of the way convinced--we shared DTB books, but it was mostly me buying the books and passing them on because I read faster and have more time to read than she does. Now she realizes that her supply of free books is about to run out 

I think I'll drag her along either way, in the end!


----------



## corky1234 (Jun 12, 2009)

Sorry I haven't been back here.  I called and left messages with my 2 contacts at the library yesterday but have not heard back, hopefully today I will.  Things are a little crazy in Escondido, we are deep in budget cuts and everyone is scrambling to save their departments as much as possible. 
I really think food will be alright, I just want to be sure.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No problem, we have plenty of time!  Sooo looking forward to this!

Betsy


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, yes, yes - food or no it is going to be GREAT!


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I plan on bringing my assorted cases and covers so people can check out ones that they may not be familiar with.  Also, my sister ordered the Kandle booklight for my birthday - should get it this week and will bring it too.  I'm looking forward to checking out everyone else's stuff to see what I may still be needing


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, maybe we could have a kindle accessory swap?


----------



## corky1234 (Jun 12, 2009)

OK, the Meetup in ON!!!! 

Food is perfectly ok, just no alcohol or red punch, lol.  

I've reserved the room from 2pm - 5pm on the 20th of February.  We can come and go as we like.

It's going to be GREAT!!!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES!  ARE A MUST!!



OT sorta - I have a friend who just got her kindle and is already wanting to set up a meet-up here!


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for getting the room Corky!  I have a really good friend with a Kindle and I'll see if she wants to come along with me.  Really looking forward to this


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

Yay!  Can't wait to meet everyone


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

All right, the party is firming up!!!

*Feb 20th, Escondido library. 2-5 PM
*
(Is this it? 239 South Kalmia, Escondido, CA 92025)
http://bit.ly/cGIXLC for map

Potluck. BYOB. No alcohol or red punch.

I've put down what people have mentioned bringing below, this is not engraved in stone, just so we can have an idea of what might be there.

Bring your accessories! (And your Kindle, of course!) AND cameras!

Recap of attendees:
Betsy in Mission Beach +1 (any dates work) will bring *paper goods, plasticware and chips and dip*
Kathy (yogini) in La Mesa *fruit plate*
Susan (sem) +1 in El Centro a *veggie tray or green salad*
Corky in Escondido.
GibsonGirl in El Cajon *baked goods or potato salad*
VG in Murrieta +1? *chicken salad, endive and bread*
Pencepon *husband's famous baked beans*

Betsy


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Check out my ticker! 

I am bringing my friend from Escondido. I will plan on bringing a veggie tray or green salad. 

Thanks for doing this, Betsy!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sem said:


> Check out my ticker!
> 
> I am bringing my friend from Escondido. I will plan on bringing a veggie tray or green salad.
> 
> Thanks for doing this, Betsy!


Susan, I meant to tell you before I love your ticker!!! I'm going to change mine once we actually get out to San Diego!

Betsy


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

First time I used Ticker Factory - had to try several times before it came out right. 

I am now trying to learn how to put a photo in a thread. Think I can do it but my computer doesn't want to find my camera - will have to wait until I get home to find the card reader. Love technology - hate technology!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Don't forget the CAMERAS!!!!!


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, OK - we will take CAMERAS - especially since you asked SO nicely!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

I can hardly wait.  I'll bring a fruit plate.

Kathy


----------



## Pencepon (Nov 14, 2008)

I'll bring my husband's famous baked beans. (Famous in our neighborhood and at my office, anyway! Much requested when potlucks are planned.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I looooove good baked beans!

Betsy


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

sem said:


> OK, OK - we will take CAMERAS - especially since you asked SO nicely!!


of course, you need to take pictures with the cameras  and then post them


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Keep on them Dona.
The last meet we had - many of us had cameras.
But did we take pics.......nooooooo.
So Susan we are not really saying it nicely.
We are demanding pics.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Keep on them Dona.
> The last meet we had - many of us had cameras.
> But did we take pics.......nooooooo.
> So Susan we are not really saying it nicely.
> We are demanding pics.


Yes, but Geoff, we took LOTS of pics at the first few meetups....now they're old "hat"  We'll take pics for sure at this inaugural SD meetup!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woohoo, I'll be in San Diego tomorrow, can't wait till the 20th!

To recap:

*Feb 20th, Escondido library. 2-5 PM
*
(Is this it? 239 South Kalmia, Escondido, CA 92025)
http://bit.ly/cGIXLC for map

Potluck. BYOB. No alcohol or red punch. BYOC*

I've put down what people have mentioned bringing below, this is not engraved in stone, just so we can have an idea of what might be there.

Bring your accessories! (And your Kindle, of course!) AND cameras!

Attendees:
Betsy in Mission Beach +1 will bring *paper goods, plasticware and chips and dip*
Kathy (yogini) in La Mesa *fruit plate*
Susan (sem) +1 in El Centro a *veggie tray or green salad*
Corky in Escondido.
GibsonGirl in El Cajon *baked goods and cheese plate*
VG in Murrieta +1? *chicken salad, endive and bread*
Pencepon *husband's famous baked beans*

*Bring Your Own Chocolate (to share)

Betsy


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Anybody allergic to almonds or am I free to sprinkle?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm good--love almonds!

Betsy


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

I think I'll bring cheese and crackers, as well as something baked--any requests on that front?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm pretty sure someone needs to bring chocolate.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, yes! I will bring chocolate! We can ALL bring chocolate - forget the healthy food - just chocolate! How could we forget?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds good to me! Chocolate for everyone!

Susan, is this the right library?

239 South Kalmia, Escondido, CA 92025
http://bit.ly/cGIXLC for map

Betsy


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm sure it is but we might want to double check with Corky. To the best of my knowledge, that is the only one in Escondido.

Corky - can you confirm?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That's right, Corky should know    It's late here....

Betsy


----------



## corky1234 (Jun 12, 2009)

Yes, that is the correct address for our library.  It's in the middle of a renovation project but they're ready and waiting for us on the 20th.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Great, thanks Corky!

Betsy


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy - Welcome to San Diego!  

It shows rain in the forecast for later this week but don't worry too much.  Usually as the week goes on the rain gets taken out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

vg said:


> Betsy - Welcome to San Diego!
> 
> It shows rain in the forecast for later this week but don't worry too much. Usually as the week goes on the rain gets taken out.


LOL! Thanks! This is our 10th February in San Diego, we've learned to not panic at the forecast. Even if there is rain, or clouds for that matter, they rarely last all day like they do at home. Soooo much better. It was 10 yesterday at home when I got up, in the 60s here when we got off the plane. I can live with that!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, our first full day in San Diego was great, nice and warm and mostly sunny!  Sooo looking forward to meeting everyone!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

rub it in much, Betsy.    It did make a high of nearly 40 today here, and is supposed to again tomorrow.  But snow is supposed to start on Friday noonish and continue into Saturday. . . .a foot or more according to Doug Hill. . . . . .(local weather guy who pretty much always has it right.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, that was for the benefit of the SD meetup people, Ann!  I try to only rub it in in the Good Morning thread.  

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's probably a good thing you left last weekend. .. . .'cause if you were supposed to leave this weekend. . . .you probably wouldn't.


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll bring brownies.  Must have Chocolate!!!

Kathy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kathy, are the brownies in place of the fruit plate? 

To recap:

*Feb 20th, Escondido library. 2-5 PM
*
(Is this it? 239 South Kalmia, Escondido, CA 92025)
http://bit.ly/cGIXLC for map

Potluck. BYOB. No alcohol or red punch. BYOC*

I've put down what people have mentioned bringing below, this is not engraved in stone, just so we can have an idea of what might be there.

Bring your accessories! (And your Kindle, of course!) AND cameras!

Attendees:
Betsy in Mission Beach +1 will bring *paper goods, plasticware and chips and dip*
Kathy (yogini) in La Mesa *fruit plate/brownies*
Susan (sem) +1 in El Centro a *veggie tray or green salad*
Corky in Escondido. *bringing us the reserved room! Thanks, Corky!* 
GibsonGirl in El Cajon *baked goods and cheese plate*
VG in Murrieta +1? *chicken salad, endive and bread*
Pencepon *husband's famous baked beans*

*Bring Your Own Chocolate (to share)

Betsy


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm bringing the fruit plate.  The brownies are extra...just for fun...gotta have it.

Kathy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We like fun!

Thought I'd show y'all what I'm missing back home. This is our house right now:









And more snow on the way....we're liking it here...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy, gotta say, that looks like about _half_ as much as we got. . . . .seriously. . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I dunno, could be!  from the reports there was a lot of variation around the area. Our neighbor said about 20 inches or so...the pictures of their house were much more impressive. (The whole set is on my Facebook page.) Note that somewhere to the left of that light pole in the first picture, in the corner of the yard, is a two foot high cable tv box.

another pic..









Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

So, hopefully, everyone is still excited!!!!  I am!  Counting down the days...

Betsy


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, I don't get to do many things "just for me" and I am so looking forward to this. An added bonus is getting to enjoy the day with my friend who lives in Escondido! 

I'm counting down the days!


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

The weather forecast for the Escondido/San Diego area is a high of 66, cloudy to partly cloudy.  No rain in sight!!!

I am soooooo looking forward to meeting other Kindlers.

Kathy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Happy Valentine's Day, San Diego Kindlers!

The forecast for Saturday is still looking fantastic!  (My weather thingy says 65 and mostly sunny for Escondido!) 

I hope everyone is still going to be able to make it!  

Betsy


----------



## corky1234 (Jun 12, 2009)

Betsy,
  
  Happy Valentines Day to you too.  

  Can't wait for Saturday, it's going to be so fun to meet everyone.

  I have lots of faith in the weather, we're so spoiled here  

Corky


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Grrr - I have a little bit of a glitch.  My daughter may need me to come up to LA to let some workers into her house - only day they could schedule, and she and her husband have to work.  I'm crossing my fingers that she can find someone else, but may not be able to make the meetup


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Aaargh!  Doesnt she know how important this is?  

VG--if you can't come come, perhaps we can meet for lunch or something another day if you can get down this way....

Betsy


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, it looks like I'm gonna have to bail  

She couldn't find anyone, and being the pushover I am, I need to go and play the waiting game.  Have fun everyone, sorry I'll miss you!

Betsy,  if I can make it south before you head back home I'll pm you and see if we can meet up - thanks for the offer.

Next time for sure!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Aaargh, VG, we'll miss you!!!  But we understand.

By the way, everyone, we've found it useful at the Wash, DC meetups to have cell phone numbers, if you have one, to be able to contact people on the day of the meetup in case something happens.  Anyone who wants to, PM me your cell phone number, and I'll create a master list and give it back.  Sometimes people get lost or delayed, and a phone call can help!  (VG, if you want to, you can give us your number and we can call and say "hello!")

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If you want to provide me your cell phone by PM, I will make a master list and PM it back, just in case we have trouble connecting.

To recap:

*Feb 20th, Escondido library. 2-5 PM
*
239 South Kalmia, Escondido, CA 92025
http://bit.ly/cGIXLC for map

Potluck. BYOB. No alcohol or red punch. BYOC*

I've put down what people have mentioned bringing below, this is not engraved in stone, just so we can have an idea of what might be there.

Bring your accessories! (And your Kindle, of course!) AND cameras!

Attendees:
Betsy in Mission Beach +1 will bring *paper goods, plasticware and chips and dip*
Kathy (yogini) in La Mesa *fruit plate/brownies*
Susan (sem) +1 in El Centro a *veggie tray or green salad*
Corky in Escondido. *bringing us the reserved room! Thanks, Corky!* 
GibsonGirl in El Cajon *baked goods and cheese plate*
Pencepon *husband's famous baked beans*

*Bring Your Own Chocolate (to share)

VG--We'll miss you and will try to give you a call while we're there!

Betsy


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Just sent a PM to Betsy with my cell number - I get lost easily but my friend should be doing the Escondido driving!  See all of you on Saturday. Betsy - will you have a hat?

Susan


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I do have a hat!    Looking forward to it.  If anyone does NOT want their phone number provided to the whole meetup group via PM, let me know.

I've been having a blast here, but then we always do.  It looks like the forecast for Saturday will be cool with scattered showers, so it's great that we have something fun indoors to do!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

It is getting very close - like tomorrow.

Don't forget pics, Betsy.

Just sayin......


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

We will send pics if someone can help me learn how!

Yes, tomorrow!

Betsy, if it is OK, I may have one other guest. A friend of my friend who is interested in indie publishing for kindle. I told her to bring her along.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The more the merrier!  Don't forget to bring your own beverage of choice!

We'll have pictures, for sure, Geoff!  I expect to post them while we're there, as the San Diego libraries have free wireless access.

I met a woman who had just bought a Kindle 2, I invited her, hopefully she'll come!  PM with phone numbers going out shortly to attendees....

Betsy

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, the PM with the phone numbers has been sent to the attendees.  If you sent me your phone number but did not get the PM, let me know...(and VG and pencepon also should have gotten the list).

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Is anyone going to bring a computer? Will there be a Wifi? Maybe some of us could meet in chat and join all of you for a few minutes. Betsy, would that be possible?

L


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Can't wait to see pictures!  Have fun, SD Kindlers (and Betsy)!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Can't wait to see pictures! Have fun, SD Kindlers (and Betsy)!


^^ What she said!


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm bringing my computer. The library has wifi. Maybe we can chat. Will post pictures while meeting is in progress. How much fun is this?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As I mentioned earlier, I expect to post pictures as the meetup progresses since the library has free wifi.  I forgot to mention I would be doing that on my netbook, which I will be bringing.  

See y'all soon!

Betsy


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

Sorry I missed it!  I managed to win myself a trip to the emergency room with what turned out to be pneumonia.  It hit me like a ton of bricks--thought I had a simple cold until I started coughing up blood Friday night.  Hope you guys had fun, and hopefully we can do it again soon.


----------

